# Focus ST 250 Spirit Blue Detailed



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

After russ detailed my car last weekend me and my dad set out to detail his st, we spend about 8 hours on it today. Using the techniques what russ taught me we managed to get amazing results, sorry about the photos im not great at taking them lol, havent got any before photos but here are the finished ones

havent had time to clean mine but will do that tomorrow 

First i cleaned the wheels using wheel woolies, various brushes and auto finesse iron out. Later they was sealed with poor boys wheels sealant.

i then snow foamed the car with chemical guys no touch snow foam.

we washed the car with chemical guys shampoo using the 2 bucket method.

Then we used auto finesse iron out and auto finesse tar remover.

the car was then clayed with bilt hamber medium clay with shampoo as lubrication.

the car was then polished with SRP

then sealed with zaino z2

and a layer of the red nattys wax

meguiars endurance gel used on the tires

brite max twins and britemax sealent used on exhaust.

the windows where sealed with rain x, looking to buy a glass sealant very soon.














































thanks for looking guys


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome matching STs!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks brilliant mate! Well done!!


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> That looks brilliant mate! Well done!!


thanks matey


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

you and your dad both have ST's, you lucky guys. Love the matching plates too.

I dont get why ford didnt keep st's in electric orange though. Tangerine scream is just not as in your face to me.

Great work on them. My dads a ford head and loves keeping the motors clean too. Great way to spend quality time.


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Mehan said:


> you and your dad both have ST's, you lucky guys. Love the matching plates too.
> 
> I dont get why ford didnt keep st's in electric orange though. Tangerine scream is just not as in your face to me.
> 
> Great work on them. My dads a ford head and loves keeping the motors clean too. Great way to spend quality time.


cheers bud

mine looks much better when its clean, in the pictures its got a layer of traffic film on

it looks like this clean


DSC06416 by RussZS, on Flickr

i love the colour tbh, looks different every time i look at it lol

keeps a strong bond with my dad lol


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

wow that looks clean. I was looking at a white focus mk3 next but i think white will require too much cleaning.

The last time my dad said im going to answer the phone whilst cleaning our cars i found him inside drinking chaa and watching tv but he got me into this cleaning addiction. lol

quick question did you fit the wind deflectors yourself? i need some for my focus and are they easy to fit?


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Mehan said:


> wow that looks clean. I was looking at a white focus mk3 next but i think white will require too much cleaning.
> 
> The last time my dad said im going to answer the phone whilst cleaning our cars i found him inside drinking chaa and watching tv but he got me into this cleaning addiction. lol
> 
> quick question did you fit the wind deflectors yourself? i need some for my focus and are they easy to fit?


i had a white mk3 before the st it was a Zetec s, white is a really good colour, everyone thinks white is to hard to keep clean but it isnt, black is a lot worse, if you keep on top of it it looks amazing, i loved that car.










haha chaa!! loool my mom and dad have massive mugs, like youve never seen haha.

yeah mate fitted them my self well me and my dad lol, the front ones are a bit harder to fit but my dad did them, once you read the instructions there pretty straight forward, i wanted some team heko ones but had to wait 3 weeks, brought these climair ones from ford, got discount aswell, just want to take the stickers off as i dont like them


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job on your dads car :thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

IanG said:


> Nice job on your dads car :thumb:


thanks bud


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

fresh! love these


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Grante36 said:


> fresh! love these


thanks bud



mike41 said:


> WOW! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Revans (Feb 2, 2011)

Love these cars...got to say though that I prefer the blue one....these are the first cars I've seen that make me consider chopping the 6 in for. Out of interest what type of mpg do you tend to get on a run? Ry


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Spot on mate


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Saw my first of these yesterday. Didn't realise they were available.. Superb detail, but tell us more about the car too


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work, car looks fantastic :thumb:.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Fantastic, looks great in blue! Wish theyd lowered the front plate, make that whale mouth abit more obvious  top 5 car


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

nice collection of fords!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning pair of motors.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Thread hijack! But I just got mine too.

It feels so much different to my old 5 pot ST. Taking a while to get used to the power delivery. It's definitely quick, but it doesn't feel as fast as the old one, I.e. it lacks that push you into your seat feel.
In terms of kit, and fit and finish though its light years ahead of my old ST.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice... both stunning cars...

I must say prefer the Yellow as it's a 'bit different' but the blue looks excellent aswell.

Tob job! A Big pat on the back from me!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice. Wish they made the exhaust oval though.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

moono16v said:


> Nice. Wish they made the exhaust oval though.


Im not sure oval would look good, but i'd prefer a dual exit arrangement as on the last one.

The current set up looks a bit like a giant HDMI port.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and both cars are looking sweet.
and loving the colour of the wheels on the blue one


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Excellent work and respect to you for driving this on a regular basis. I've literally this morning taken one of these out for a drive (one of our management cars) OMG! How uncomfortable are the seats for a lard **** like me?! The cars are so stiff, going over speed bumps was horrendous and the car felt very twitchy. LOTS of torque steering, and then I got tailed by an unmarked for 15 miles. I really think you're brave for driving one of these on a regular basis, too taught for me


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning cars, both are looking spot on and very wet looking paint work.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks awesome :thumb:


Brian


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely car mate. Comes in some good colours too!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

lovely car.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work, Z6 isn't a sealent by the way lol


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

petemattw said:


> Excellent work and respect to you for driving this on a regular basis. I've literally this morning taken one of these out for a drive (one of our management cars) OMG! How uncomfortable are the seats for a lard **** like me?! The cars are so stiff, going over speed bumps was horrendous and the car felt very twitchy. LOTS of torque steering, and then I got tailed by an unmarked for 15 miles. I really think you're brave for driving one of these on a regular basis, too taught for me


im not exactly on the skinny side but when i sat in the st2 the seats where a bit tight, but the full leathers in the st3 are the most comfortable seats ive sat in. The cars stiff ? Lol try driving the mk2 RS and tell me what you think of that then mate? my first 100 miles i had a lot of torque steer, at first i thought i had a faulty steering rack as many of the first st's made had this problem and had there steering racks replaced, but now its gone and i get no torque steer.


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work, Z6 isn't a sealent by the way lol


Thanks for that mate, made a mistake lol


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

petemattw said:


> Excellent work and respect to you for driving this on a regular basis. I've literally this morning taken one of these out for a drive (one of our management cars) OMG! How uncomfortable are the seats for a lard **** like me?! The cars are so stiff, going over speed bumps was horrendous and the car felt very twitchy. LOTS of torque steering, and then I got tailed by an unmarked for 15 miles. I really think you're brave for driving one of these on a regular basis, too taught for me


Don't even look at a Honda Civic Type R then. Those make the ST feel like a Rolls Royce in comparison


----------

